# New tripod suggestions



## ForumMuppet (Aug 17, 2013)

I just received my 300 2.8 IS II. Mounted with my gripped 5DIII and 2x TC III the weight feels like it is too much for my current Manfrotto ball head and tripod. I'm looking at getting a new tripod and gimbal head. The gimbal I am looking at is a RRS PG-02 FG. For legs I am looking at a Gitzo GT3541L series. Currently Gitzo is running a rebate at B&H for $200 on this tripod. I'm wondering if anyone has any input or ideas if this would be a good combination? Surprisingly there are not many reviews on YouTube for this tripod. Just some headless guy? with white gloves extending the legs, but I don't think that is much of a review. LoL


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes, it would definitely be a good combo. 

I was planning on getting the RRS PG-02 FG, but the guys from RRS recommended the PG-02 LLR instead. I really like the side mount option - lighter, faster to assemble, easier to reach under the lens for access to the MF/prefocus rings. I'd recommend getting the RRS replacement foot, too. 

I also went with the RRS TVC-33 legs, which are excellent (but more $ than the Gitzo, especially with the rebate). I'd consider a leveling base for the legs (Gitzo makes them, the RRS leveling bases also fit Gitzo legs). With a ballhead, you don't need the base level, but with a gimbal a level platform means level panning, and leveling by adjusting the legs is a serious PITA.


----------



## surapon (Aug 17, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Yes, it would definitely be a good combo.
> 
> I was planning on getting the RRS PG-02 FG, but the guys from RRS recommended the PG-02 LLR instead. I really like the side mount option - lighter, faster to assemble, easier to reach under the lens for access to the MF/prefocus rings. I'd recommend getting the RRS replacement foot, too.
> 
> I also went with the RRS TVC-33 legs, which are excellent (but more $ than the Gitzo, especially with the rebate). I'd consider a leveling base for the legs (Gitzo makes them, the RRS leveling bases also fit Gitzo legs). With a ballhead, you don't need the base level, but with a gimbal a level platform means level panning, and leveling by adjusting the legs is a serious PITA.



Yes, Sir, + 1 for me too, Dear Mr. Neuroanatomist.
I Use Similar Tripods, Leveling and Heads that you recommend and I love them.
But, When I fly, I use Difference Set. $ 150 US Dollars Made in China, Carbon Fiber Tripods/ Monopod, that can Carry 20 Pounds Load, and Light Weight that Fit to Side pocket of My Back Pack.

http://www.cowboystudio.com/product_p/bk-586.htm

Surapon


----------



## ForumMuppet (Aug 17, 2013)

Cool, thanks for the replies. I was reading about the mountaineer series and the one drawback I have seen is people talking about vibrations caused by the center column. I then found this on YouTube and wondered what you guys thought?

http://youtu.be/NhAo6OOvgC8


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 17, 2013)

If you don't need the center column then getting rid of it one way or the other helps. I had a machinist friend make a replacement stem for my Gitzo 2531EX for that exact reason, and with a ballhead directly on top it feels much more solid.

Jim


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 17, 2013)

Skip the center column. Even if you don't raise it, it reduces stability. If you do raise it, handholding isn't much worse.


----------



## ForumMuppet (Aug 18, 2013)

I think I will be going with all RRS gear.  In looking at the Gitzo legs and replacing the center column that is going to eat the rebate where that option will only be about $75 less than the RRS gear. Turns out the head that I would need is $190. Plus I would have to wait for the Gitzo rebate. Out of pocket cost will be $125 more up front. So, I was looking at the TA-3-LB-HK leveling head. Would this be the best option for the TVC-33 legs and BH-55 head? It's rated for 25lbs, where the legs and ball head are rated for 50lbs. Any issues there or swapping the head with the PG-02 LLR pano? I am assuming from everything I have read that the numbers are low balled, but thought I would ask to confirm.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 18, 2013)

If you're going to get the BH-55 LR and a PG-02 head, I'd consider getting the leveling base with clamp, and dovetail plates for both heads. I have that setup, and it's very easy to switch the heads out. 

RRS is a bit conservative in their load ratings. For example, their TQC-14 travel tripod is rated to hold 25 lbs. I think Joe (RRS' owner) weighs just a bit more than that....







I weigh 180 lbs, and I couldn't resist trying this when I first got my TQC-14 - it held me just fine.


----------



## brad-man (Aug 18, 2013)

ForumMuppet said:


> I think I will be going with all RRS gear.  In looking at the Gitzo legs and replacing the center column that is going to eat the rebate where that option will only be about $75 less than the RRS gear. Turns out the head that I would need is $190. Plus I would have to wait for the Gitzo rebate. Out of pocket cost will be $125 more up front. So, I was looking at the TA-3-LB-HK leveling head. Would this be the best option for the TVC-33 legs and BH-55 head? It's rated for 25lbs, where the legs and ball head are rated for 50lbs. Any issues there or swapping the head with the PG-02 LLR pano? I am assuming from everything I have read that the numbers are low balled, but thought I would ask to confirm.



Just thought I'd mention that rather than buying a Gitzo Mountaineer, Explorer, Traveler, etc and removing/modifying the center column, you should be looking at their _Systematic_ series. These have no center column and are incredibly stout. If you have time to look around, deals can be found with or without the rebate. While RRS tripods are excellent, there are no "deals" and they are quite pricey. As an example, I bought a Gitzo GT3542XLS from Adorama via ebay for under $700. It extends to 79", supports _my_ weight and weighs less than 5lbs. I rarely extend the last set of legs unless I'm on very uneven ground or need to shoot above people's heads. The RRS "equivalent" is the TVC34L which goes for $1045. The retail of my Gitzo is $1000, but deals can be found. You can't go wrong with either one, so, as is often the case, it comes down to money.


----------



## tron (Aug 18, 2013)

I got a gitzo systematic series (3541LS which I think is not produced any more) so as to avoid the center column.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Sep 8, 2013)

ForumMuppet said:


> I just received my 300 2.8 IS II. Mounted with my gripped 5DIII and 2x TC III the weight feels like it is too much for my current Manfrotto ball head and tripod. I'm looking at getting a new tripod and gimbal head. The gimbal I am looking at is a RRS PG-02 FG. For legs I am looking at a Gitzo GT3541L series. Currently Gitzo is running a rebate at B&H for $200 on this tripod. I'm wondering if anyone has any input or ideas if this would be a good combination? Surprisingly there are not many reviews on YouTube for this tripod. Just some headless guy? with white gloves extending the legs, but I don't think that is much of a review. LoL



You could save yourself a bit of weight and a little cash. I use the Canon 300mm F2.8 L IS Mk1 (a bit heavier) with a 1D Mk4 (even more weight) and frequently use them with a 2 x Mk3 extender + a gimbal head. My tripod of choice is the Gitzo GT2531 (it's not even a systematic) and is fully up to the job. I have several heavier Gitzo Systematics but they are simply not needed for this combination in my experience. With my 800mm F5.6 the 2531 feels a little inadequate as far as vibration damping is concerned but easily supports the weight.
I use a Lensmaster RH1 Gimbal (a British made sidekick type head) with the 300 F2.8 - it is not perfect but is remarkably cheap and a piece lighter than my Wimberley 2. This + the lighter tripod allow me considerably greater mobility with the 300 F2.8 than I could ever achieve with my big lens.
I read that RRS stuff is very good, but here in the UK it is VERY expensive and difficult to find, hence my preference for Gitzo.
Weight is very important to me as a lighter setup allows me to get to places that would be impossible with my full setup. 
Just some food for thought?


----------



## ForumMuppet (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions. I ended up going with:

RRS TVC-34L tripod
RRS BH-55 ball head
RRS PG-02 LLR pano-gimbal head
RRS TA-3-LC-HK leveling base

Along with the necessary RRS clamps, feet, and brackets.


----------



## Eldar (Sep 8, 2013)

I have the Gitzo GT3542LS with the bubble lever plate and a Wimberley Gimbal II head for my 600 f4 IS II (with extenders). A combo I am very happy with. I have never felt the need for longer tripod, ref the XLS version. Sometimes When I travel I use the RRS BH-55 ballhead, with the panning clamp, because it is more versatile. That is the best ballhead I have ever touched and it works well also with the long whites, tough not as good as the gimbal head.


----------

